# Check this out... Wonder how close OPPO is to having a finished 4K UHD BD player?



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

OPPO released this picture late Friday on Twitter... It's their new 4K BD player's screen. They claim it's the first time it's been brought to life!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm guessing that is the transport tray & the inside of the faceplate on the table.


----------

